# rkapuaala, scale opinion please



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have ol' Fireman Harry (1:20.3), who I wanted to hang out (literally and figuratively) in my Mason Bogie (1:20.3), but I am wondering if one of your 1:22 guys would be better scaled to this loco. Harry seems a bit big when compared with a real MB picture. I have never seen a photo of your 1:20.3 and 1:22 people together. Whaddya think?


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel Fireman Harry is just a bit out of scale (to tall), however, cut both legs and take a small equal portion out of each and reglue before painting. (just anidea)


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I think Harry is about right and just a larger man than in the picture. 
I think the man standing on the ground is bigger than the man in the door. 
Ralph


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Don. I'm sorry the figures aren't working out for you. I try to stay as close as possible to the actual dimensions of the person being sculpted. In this case Harry was a bit over 6 foot tall. If you go to my site, you will see gray tables beneath each figure. They give the ht in inches, the scale and the release date. 
I know its too late now, but just as a recommendation to all those intending on buying my figures in the future, please make sure you check those tables for the exact height of the figures before you make a purchase as well as the scale. 
My figures are 1:20.32 scale, I do have larger and smaller figures in the catalogue. The 1:22 scale figures also have the exact hts listed in the gray tables below each figure. This is the only way to be sure they will fit. 
I don't know the cab size on your mason boogie either. I have noticed that being a person about the same height as Harry, I have no head space climbing through most cab doors either. 
I think you shouldn't have to cut the legs down. In the rare instances that I have stood in a cab door. I usually find myself leaning against the rear of the door and crouching a bit. He would look more natural if you heated him up a little with a hair dryer and bent the legs into a crouched position. 
If that doesn't work, feel free to send him back. I'll refund your money.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

rkapuaala, I did not mean to infer that there was anything wrong with the scale of Harry. I really like these guys, and no way am I gonna return them. I have other locos that will be suitable for this cool guy, if necessary. I actually think the M Boogie might be a bit smaller than 1:20.3 scale. I totally apologize if you or anyone else feels that I am dissatisfied! I will look closer at the website for measurements. I purchased these guys from you before I was ever able to see a MB, just because I really liked them. I was simply wondering how the 1: 22 people compared. All of your figures are outstanding - Keep up the great work for the rest of us that have no talent! And such personalities they have!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Don, 
I like carving them and like that people like them. I am not offended when a person gives me truthful feedback as you have done. My goal is to make sure that my good customers like you are always satisfied  That being said. I have 3 people under the 1:22 category, but I think they maybe a little too small. 
I need to finish some custom paint jobs by the end of the week followed by some shop and studio maintenance and home repairs,,, when I'm back in sculpty mode I have about 3 projects that have not been completed but are well on the way to completion. If you could provide me with a dimension you think will work for the MB, I will attempt to provide a figure in that size, if I can get the preorders to cover it. 
Cash flow issues have restricted me from speculating on gettting enough sales to cover the cost of development of a figure. I have a few very loyal customers like yourself, but not enough to warrant adding any new 1:20.32 scale figures to the collection at this time. I keep what ever I sculpt for fun to use on my own engines and track, but, from now on only produce what is needed. 
I've been doing that in 7/8ths scale with a lot of success. So far I've lost no development costs. 
If you like, I will contact you when I have a pre order offer up. On 1:20.32 scale figures I require a minimum sales of 11 figures before going into production. If that requirement is met, I go into production and ship your order when its done. If they are not you get a refund. 
Anyway thanks for all the praise. Again, give me dimension to work with, I like sculpting so I will give it a shot. If the pre orders are there, I'll put it in production.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there,

Please include me on the pre-production list for your new 1/20.3 projects. I model the 1880s so any figure for the Mason Bogies would be great. 

Thanks,

Rich S


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Richard K. , I think your work is outstanding. I'm hoping to someday have a need for some of your fine fellows (and Gals) I think one thing to remember is that 100 years back people were a tich smaller and things were also built around that. Now that we are all eating our fruits and vegetables we grow a bit bigger.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I also would like to be included on your pre-production lists. I still like Harry and after thinking about what you said, he is a big guy, but appropriately scaled. I don't intend to do any leg cutting, but I might skim off a smidge from the top of his hat so he will fit nicely in the MB doorway. FYI, the MB doorway is 1-1/16" x 3-1/2", and has a spring loaded in-opening door. I forget that current humans are of larger stature than earlier generations. I also have another MB engineer option - I noticed from your website that Sherman Pippin is shorter and would fit well, too. But I really like Harry. Of course, your "Surprised Blonde" would also fit, but she might cause some serious trainwrecks......


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Of course, your "Surprised Blonde" would also fit, but she might cause some serious trainwrecks...... " 

Not to mention all the second degree burns she would get from the various surfaces and controls inside the cab!!









David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, 
I hate to argue with a prospective customer, but from my research the size of the doors had little to do with the ht of the people inhabiting the structure. Doors are much harder to make than a wall,,, and windows are even harder. They were smaller because of the weight on the hinges and structural considerations (like on ships). I think the average ht for out times is 5' 9" and just about the same 100 years ago. 
There were a large number of individuals 6 feet and over too. 
Abe Lincoln was a giant even by todays standards. 
Most of my ancestors Irish included were well over 6 feet. My maternal great grandfather was from Ireland and was a whopping 6' 2" tall. My maternal grandfather born in 1876 was the same height. 
Jefferson Davis (senator and confederate President) 5' 11" 
Robert E. Lee 5' 10" 
Andrew Jackson 6' 1" tall 
General Custer 6' 
Wild Bill Hikok was over 6' tall 
James Monroe 6' 1" tall 
The list goes on. Keep in mind that some door sizes were also dependent on the size of the carpenters work bench of the time. Some were dependent on how long of a straight rip a carpenter could make with a hand saw before he started to stray a little. And last there were no real building codes or standards 100 years ago. 
Anyway, just thought I would share that with you.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

One other story that may give you an excuse to "adopt" the "Surprised blond" or the "Surprised redhead." There was a retired roadmaster (supervisor of the track gangs), whom I will simply call Charlie H., in my local HO club. One evening he entertained us with a most interesting story from his work experiences for N&W Ry.

It seems that he and a track crew were called out very early one morning to repair a broken rail near the entrance to a tunnel. Just as dawn was breaking, they finished their repair and the passenger train entered the tunnel on the opposite track. As required in the rules book, the men on the track gang inspected the passenger train while it passed by them. As the Pullman car passed them, there was a half-awake buxom lady standing at the window of her roomette - just as naked as the day she was born! Talk about surprised! Charlie said that he and his men went slack-jawed while the naked lady started reaching frantically for the window blind. She was still trying to pull that blind as the Pullman entered the tunnel.

True story. Got a Pullman car? Perhaps you could use a "Surprised blond" or "Surprised redhead."

Best,
David Meashey


----------

